# Pundamalia Nyerei and Astatotilipia Caliptera



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

I have had the astatotilipia for quite some time and recently added in a breeding group of nyerei. As soon as they were in the tank there was a absolute battle between the males. Now I know that the astatotilipia is from malawi and is also found in the rivers and other lakes in the region. I also know that the nyerei is from Victoria. The tank has a ton of rockwork and very few other smaller fish in it. What can I do about this They are both beautiful fish and I dont want to lose either of them.


----------

